# Upper Cabinet Lighting



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

I’ve got to light up some upper cabinets with glass doors. What do you all prefer to use when you do this?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CoreyOnTheBrink said:


> I’ve got to light up some upper cabinets with glass doors. What do you all prefer to use when you do this?


the thinnest LED's i can find
check out the box stores, they usually have some decent stuff


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It depends what you’re doing.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

You coming down the stiles? Thin led tape with double backed adhesive. Open top makes easy connections, othewise alot of home runs. Wipe with alcohol before applying tape.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

LED tape strip with diffuser. Use what ever LED you want color selectable works good with something like this.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Definitely use channel of you go with tape.
Lotus makes some economically priced puck lights


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I would recommend puck lights. I've encountered four or five customers this year alone with defective tape light installs that they wanted me to fix, which I politely declined. However the one time I installed puck lights in a built in entertainment center I never got a callback for service.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I’ve installed fixtures, pucks, and tape. To both downlight the countertops and up light the cabinets.

If you get tape, make sure it covered so it can be wiped down. If you pull it to the front, you won’t get a reflection off the counter top.

Fixtures can be nice, but sizing can be a pain and thickness is an issue.

Pucks are probably the most work to install.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ohm it hertz said:


> I would recommend puck lights. I've encountered four or five customers this year alone with defective tape light installs that they wanted me to fix, which I politely declined. However the one time I installed puck lights in a built in entertainment center I never got a callback for service.


The ONE TIME? Tape lights are, when not purchased for a song from AliExpress, bulletproof.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

backstay said:


> Pucks are probably the most work to install.


And they get hot


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

LED strip on roll. Put them on the inside corner. If they are getting new cabinets installed get the cabinet maker to make a channel up top for the wiring. Use a small dab of super glue on each end if you're worried about the adhesive failing. They are easy to remove or replace and you don't have to drill holes for pucks.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

LGLS said:


> The ONE TIME? Tape lights are, when not purchased for a song from AliExpress, bulletproof.


I wish I could agree but I've witnessed stuff purchased from reputable local suppliers give up the ghost lately. But to be fair it's been one brand in specific, WAC.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ohm it hertz said:


> I wish I could agree but I've witnessed stuff purchased from reputable local suppliers give up the ghost lately. But to be fair it's been one brand in specific, WAC.


To be fair, there are many many many more manufacturers. I don’t use it, that much. But I do know this everything of an electronic nature is acquirable Junior various sources, and anything that specifically meant made or designed for hard usage such as kitchen undercabinet lighting… Is subject to failure, because the installer failed in their acquisition.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

These are really nice but I think Rab Canada is different than Rab USA.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll bet it's been 20 years since I put puck lights in a cabinet.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

99cents said:


> These are really nice but I think Rab Canada is different than Rab USA.
> View attachment 167165


I was thinking something like this. Or like a small can with an MR16 lamp. Trouble was trying to find one with a low enough profile so that it would still be hidden behind the crown molding.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

What about these? They're 1/4" thick and can be recessed or surface mounted. I've installed them in a TV / stereo cabinet before.






Liteline - Product Details - 3-Light Slim LED Puck Kit







www.liteline.com


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We used to have an inspector who refused to final any job that had puck lights installed in cabinets. That was back before the LED ones came out. I put in some LED pucks once thinking it would run cooler because of the led's but it got too hot to touch just like the old halogen ones did . So far though , I haven't set anybody's house on fire . Knock on charred wood...........


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Me hates puck lights by the way. But...... probably the best thing for glass front cabinets . 


You could try Kitchler tape led lights. They are pretty pricey though. But they are good.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Flexfireleds.com has a 15 year warranty on their tape light. I've been using it for years and have not had one call back on it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I wonder where all the furniture manufacturers get those call little intermediate base spotlight holders and lighting accessories with very long cords?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jw0445 said:


> I'll bet it's been 20 years since I put puck lights in a cabinet.


Common to use low profile pucks in glass front cabinets. The word “puck” doesn’t really describe them.


----------



## vicleo48 (6 mo ago)

I'm a retired electrical contractor and when we recently remodeled our kitchen, for uplighting, I used these 4' x 1' x 1" LED ETL listed fixtures from Costco that I connected using shallow 4-0 boxes and MC cable with Hardy Board where they rested on the wood. For the under counter puck lights, I glued four small spacers using high temperature silicone cooking mating material that I glued to them using Liquid Nails before using silicone to mount them to the wood. So far, no heat issues. I also installed a 1" wide by 8' long LED over our island which really set off things. It's not your normal type of lighting fixture and took a lot of searching to find it. I also did a lot of other fun stuff, like the cooktop vent and the oven that can be controlled by my phone so if I stop at Papa Murphy's, I can turn it on so it's hot when I get home.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

Just to update, I went for puck lights, two per cabinet. The cabinets had glass doors and glass shelves, and were used to store crystal. I’m skeptical about LED adhesive strips, or rope lights. The pucks worked really well, all off of one driver, line voltage dimmable. Here’s a link. I need to go back and put in a dimmer soon so I’ll try to remember to snap a pic.






OMNI SLIM


24V DC • Up to 170Lm • 2.5W




americanlighting.com


----------

